# Canning waterfowl



## Old Hunter

Easy canning recipe for ducks or geese.
Place chunks of meat in jars
Add some barbecue sauce,teriyaki sauce, and salt
Can for 90 minutes at 10 to 12 lbs pressure
If your pressure falls below 10 lbs at any time during the prosess you must start the 90 minutes over.


----------



## mallard

OH,how tender does it get after canning?How about the flavor?


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am going to have to try this!! I bet it melts in your mouth!


----------



## Triple B

anyone else got some canning recipes?? what does it tatse like??? its not actually pickeled either is it??


----------



## Field Hunter

Do you take the meat out and eat the jar? :lol:


----------



## Old Hunter

Triple B Pork Chop Mallard
There is no pickling so it does not have any of that flavor
It makes the meat tender
It does melt in your mouth

I was in a quandary in regards to whether or not to keep hunting the big canadas. The ganders can be strong flavored and tough as nails. I hate to shoot game and not eat it and was not going to try to pawn it off on others.The canning saved the day.When you fill the jars with the meat and sauces leave some room at the top of the jar. Dont fill it all the way to the top. The last piece of meat will stick out of the juice but this wont hurt it. You need the added sauces, without them it will be very bland. I am not the expert all of this information comes from my wife (mother goose).I will be doing it with my spring snows (hopefully)
Try it as a snack food with tortilla chips and cold beer its great.
You can drain it shred it and make great sandwiches.


----------



## Old Hunter

Field Hunter I know you like to cook so I am going to get a jar to you before they are all eaten. You will be a canning maniac.


----------



## Madison

Trust this man!

Anything cooked in his house ranks higher than any 5 star restuarant I've ever been too!!


----------



## KEN W

I've canned both venison and ducks and geese.

Fill the jar with meat.Cover with beef broth.Pressure can as above.

The beef broth will penetrate the meat.So it will be cooked.Just take it out,shred it and make sandwiches.

It's even better if you smoke it for 2 hours first.


----------



## Field Hunter

Old hunter....I'd try that...even trade some of my brined honker breasts....I've had some canned stuff n the past and it's not bad....except for mallard's canned lake trout, this is! oke:


----------



## AdamFisk

I don't know one single thing about canning, nor have I googled it yet. So I am going to ask this question. You say to can at 90 minutes at 10-12lbs pressure; how do you gauge your pressure? When you say canning, I assume you throw jars in a big pot of boiling water, correct? Forgive me, I am young. Not much canning going on in my family.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## KEN W

No....not boiling water.That's a water bath.You can't hold pressure in a water bath.You must use a pressure cooker.Most come with directions on how to use them along with how long to pressure cook whatever yoiu put in.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Another couple of canning recipe I have done with goose and venison:

Like Ken....Beef Broth .... but then I add a couple of cloves of garlic and a jalopeno pepper.

Another one is I just add salsa and meat and then can.

Just gives a little kick to the meat. Later on serve with crackers or you can take the meat and us it as taco or fajita filling.


----------



## AdamFisk

Do you guys cube the meat, or just throw whole breasts in there. I think I am going to give it a shot, good way to kill a Saturday and :beer: . Any other pointers would be great. Also, a guy at work uses the burner off of his turkey fryer to pressure cook. Will that be a problem outside in the winter time?

Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith

I cube or chunk up the meat.


----------



## Norm70

Maybe should put this in the classifieds but i thought maybe you guys had one. I bought a canner at rummage sale a few yrs ago and i bent it up pretty good somehow.

Anyone got used pressure cooker???

Also how do you know what to pressure cook vs you can just can?? I have just sealed pickels and pickeled eggs before. All the pickels i tried pressure cooking turned out like crap.

I always thought that salsa, meats, and fish need to be put in a pressure cooker. Am i right?

This maybe common knowledge, but i only started to can about 3 yrs ago so be nice on me.


----------



## Triple B

excuse my ignorance guys, i've never heard of canning meats before, but you don't have to cook the meat at all before canning?? does the canning process cure the meat?? i'd like to try this out so could anyone put a cut and dried recipe up so i can give it a whirl, thanks alot guys


----------



## KEN W

Norm.....I never pressure cooked pickles.The vineagar and salt made it acid enough that a hot water bath was enough.Same with canning tomatoes......But anything else must be pressure cooked.

Triple B.....the canning process will cook the meat.You can put it in raw.

I have an older Mirro Pressure Cooker.You put water in the bottom,put on the lid,put the pressure cock in place at whatever pounds you want and turn on the heat.It will start to jiggle when you reach desired pressure.At that point you set a timer to whatever you want.You turn down the heat so that it jiggles 3-4 times per minute.If you set the heat to high,it will steam out all the water.

DO NOT OPEN IT UNTIL THE PRESSURE HAS GONE DOWN.You can do that quickly by putting it under cold water.

Make sure your jars are clean and steralized.Make sure you wipe off the mouth of the jar before putting on the canning lid or you won't get a seal.The jars should pop when you take them out.If any of the lids pop up and down repeatedly,they aren't sealed......you have to do it again.

Put a little vineagar in the bottom of the cooker with the water to make the jars come out nice and clear.


----------



## Norm70

ken, if the tops don't seal do you have to use a new top? or can you just redo the process.

I know i have had alot of jars that have not sealed that i just put in the fridge, for pickels at least.


----------



## waterwolf

> Put a little vineagar in the bottom of the cooker with the water to make the jars come out nice and clear.


That's a great point Ken, saves on the cleaning process of the pot also.

I did it a few weeks ago.

1 cube beef boulin(sp?)
1 clove of garlic chopped
1 jalepeno sliced

cut meat into cubes
brown meat
add boulin 1/2 garlic, and 1/2 the jalepeno to the bottom of jar.
add meat
pour in liquid until it reaches 1"below the top
add balance of garlic and jalepeno
pressure cook for 90 minutes at 11lbs of pressure

Eat it cold, or heat it up. Good Stuff


----------



## mallard

Field Hunter said:


> Old hunter....I'd try that...even trade some of my brined honker breasts....I've had some canned stuff n the past and it's not bad....except for mallard's canned lake trout, this is! oke:


FH,I did not add enough viniger,salt,ketcup,garlic,jalepino,etc.The recipe I had was for pints, not quarts which is what I used.It ended up bland.
Pressure canning is basicly a way to preserve food and get rid off all bacteria etc. for long term storage.


----------



## jhegg

Old Hunter,
Make sure you instruct Field Hunter to share with jhegg!
Jim


----------



## Triple B

thanks waterwolf :beer:


----------



## djleye

Dean, Do you have your own pressure cooker?????

I had a buddy back in school that used to can Venison that was some of the best I have ever tasted!!!


----------



## Field Hunter

I've got a pressure cooker.....maybe we should try this...sounds interesting....I might even be able to improve on that Smoked Coot that I made a coulpe of years ago for you guys. Jalepino Coot Breast in tomato sauce.......

Maybe we'll have to use some of the snow geese this Spring.


----------



## irish

There are tons of good things to put in when you can meat .And yes the canning cooks the meat . Also the time that the jars stay in the cooker is based on the jar size .What you are trying to do is kill the germs and cook the meat or what ever you are canning .The reason that you do it under pressure is that you need to raise the temp over normal boiling of water 212 d to make it safe to store . The best starting point is a book called the Big book of canning by Ball the jar people. My wife came from a family that canned everything . So we live off of fresh canned things all the time . Pickles can be tuff to do you have to buy something you add called pickle crisp . Never reuse the lids you can the rings . If ya have any other questions just pm me .

Irish


----------



## mallard

I inherited my folks pressure cooker.My uncle was using an older model where the lid does not lock when it is under pressure.He decided to open it prematurely, and the lid shot off and broke a window.Scared the heck out of my mother, so she refused to use it.The model I have has a locking lid.
I am going to try canning geese this weekend.Monte,I will bring a jar over for you to test.If it does not pass Monte's discriminating taste buds I will start over.


----------



## djleye

Maybe we should plan a weekend of canning if we get into any spring snows, would be fun to try!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter

Yah, but we'll have to beg Mallard to take us along.


----------



## mallard

Field Hunter said:


> Yah, but we'll have to beg Mallard to take us along.[/quote
> You allways have an invite.The question is, can you handle it? oke:


----------



## djleye

Let us know when the dekes are set up and we'll show up with breakfast!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## mallard

Sounds like a plan.When the hunts over, I will go get lunch, while you and Monte pick up birds, decoys, etc and haul them out of the field. oke:


----------



## Field Hunter

Back to the original thought on this thread.....ok, I've got a pressure cooker but no where in the book of instructions does it talk about canning.

How do I do this? Do I put the meat and other ingredients in the jars, put the cover on and the rings and tighten. The take the whole thing and put in the pressure cooker. How much water do I put into the cooker to set the jars in. Do fill with water to the top of the ring the bottom of the ring or another level?

Or are we talking about another type of pressure cooker?


----------



## waterwolf

> ow do I do this? Do I put the meat and other ingredients in the jars, put the cover on and the rings and tighten. The take the whole thing and put in the pressure cooker. How much water do I put into the cooker to set the jars in. Do fill with water to the top of the ring the bottom of the ring or another level?
> 
> Or are we talking about another type of pressure cooker?


Monte,
I have a 23 qt. pressure cooker and it says to put in 3 quarts of boiling water, and add 2 tablespoons of vinegar to keep the jars and the pot clean. This will hold 7 quart jars, 20 1 pint jars, ans 24 1/2 pint jars.

I browned the meat first, and added the juices to the jars until it was 1" from the top.



> 1 cube beef boulin(sp?)
> 1 clove of garlic chopped
> 1 jalepeno sliced
> 
> cut meat into cubes
> brown meat
> add boulin 1/2 garlic, and 1/2 the jalepeno to the bottom of jar.
> add meat
> pour in liquid until it reaches 1"below the top
> add balance of garlic and jalepeno
> pressure cook for 90 minutes at 11lbs of pressure


Browndog even liked it and he is our usual camp [email protected]#ch. How's your dog?


----------



## djleye

Field Hunters dog is always happy to see Mallard and I because she knows we provide the most dead pheasants for her to retrieve!!! :wink:


----------



## g/o

Try this Field Hunter

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/yf/foods/he188w.htm


----------



## target

After canning does this need to be refrigerated or can it be stored in a pantry.


----------



## mallard

Well, Field Hunter tasted 4 different canned duck recipes this weekend.It was a trial run.We are going to tweak one recipe that showed promise when the CO starts.


----------



## AdamFisk

Do you mind sharing that recipe? When I can some meat, it will be quite a bit of meat at one time and I would hate to have it not turn out.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## KEN W

target said:


> After canning does this need to be refrigerated or can it be stored in a pantry.


Canning allows it to be stored wherever you want.Doesn't need to be refrigerated.


----------



## Field Hunter

Put it this way, mallard. I hope you're better at laying carpet than you are at canning duck. Try the metod above and brown the meat first....I thnk that would make it a little more appealing.


----------



## mallard

Field Hunter said:


> Put it this way, mallard. I hope you're better at laying carpet than you are at canning duck. Try the metod above and brown the meat first....I thnk that would make it a little more appealing.


I can say, with all honsety, I give up in the cooking dept. FH, If you want ,I will drop off the canner at your place and let you experiment.I have the jars, lids everthing needed.
Yes I am better at flooring.I am ussualy pickier than the customer(sort of like yourself and fine dining oke: ).


----------



## irish

Never have browned the meat first ,realy dont have to just make sure ya get the time and pressure right the first post is a simple and good way to do it .Or go to this site its a good one .http://www.freshpreserving.com or try this http://www.canning-food-recipes.com/ its realy not hard to can and it takes time thats all you cant rush it have fun if you can work a stove you can do this !

Irish


----------



## Leo Porcello

Well bringing this one back to the top. We bought a pressure cooker. It is only an 8 quart and it only cooks at 10PSI. No gauge but the instructions say it is at pressure when the lid starts rattling. Also I think we can only fit pint jars in it.


----------



## mallard

Leo, Is it a pressure canner also? If not it will not work. The purpose of pressure canning is for long term storage with zero risk of botulism. It is important that you do some research before canning. Go exactly by the times and pressures recomended. Food poisoning is serious and they know what it takes to keep the meat safe.
I will say that canning wild game, with the exception of venison, was a waste of time. In my case it turned out horrible. I have had excellent results with canned smoked salmon (Monte's discriminating pallate may disagree). Canned fresh salmon tastes like tuna from a can. canned lake trout is gross.
Another thing to keep in mind is that anything that you can seems to intensify the flavor. Maybe some of those Italian recipe's that you have will work well.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Not sure. I thought the pressure cooker is just a smaller version?

Anyway just got back from duck hunting and Sarah made some. We shared a half pint jar and it was delish. Meat was a little dry but still very nice!


----------



## mallard

Leo, give me a call.
By the way, whats up with all of this nioce guy stuff?


----------



## Romeo_rao45

After canning does this need to be refrigerated or can it be stored in a pantry.


----------



## BodyCount

I see it been quite a while for since anyone has replied. I love the info and bought a pressure canner last month. Crushed the honkers for the MN early goose opener yesterday. I cubed up 5 pairs of breasts, then put them in a large bowl and mixed in a quart of famous daves sweet and sassy. filled 6 quart jars, left about 1.5 inches of headspace. their sitting in the canner at 14 lbs right now. I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## TL1FAAT

BodyCount-

how did the honkers turn out??


----------



## Chuck Smith

A couple of ways I have done it....(snows, honkers, ducks, etc.)

Beef Consume, garlic clove......can as directed.
Beef Consume, Jalapeno pepper (seed if you don't want too hot)....can as directed.
Italian Dressing.......can as directed.

Romeo.... It can be stored in a pantry.


----------



## BodyCount

I couldn't be happier with the way it worked out. All the jars sealed just like they should. Opened one during the Vikings game on Sunday, the meat was the best part of that afternoon. I dumped it in a bowl and mashed the chunks with a fork, they just fell apart, very tender. warmed it up and put it on the table with some plain tortilla chips. It was great. Had a bunch of kids in the house and they went to it like a bunch of hogs at the trough. This is by far the best way I have ever seen goose prepared. No more expensive brats at the meat shop for me. I will will either can or smoke my birds now. Next time I might try the beef broth with some chopped onions, or a tex-mex style marinate.


----------



## BodyCount

I've got a bunch of mallards and ringbills in the pressure cooker right now, marinated in product called "veri veri teriyakki" by a company called "Soy Vey" The sauce tasted great plain. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## BodyCount

Ate it with some white rice and it was great, not too salty like a lot of terriyaki sauces. 4 out of 4 loved it, melted in the mouth.


----------



## TL1FAAT

Thanks for the update BodyCount! I did my first trial run last weekend, I didn't do anything fancy because I was more curious on tenderness of meat but like you said, melt in your mouth! This is a great way to process waterfowl.

I'm going to do the next batch similar to your famous daves but use the family's homemade bbq recipe then I want to do a batch with Buffalo Wild Wings Asian Zing. Possibilities are endless!


----------



## BodyCount

Next I'm going to try some type of "Tex-Mex" sauce with honker meat. I think it would make for great tacos, if anybody has any suggstions let me know.


----------



## BirdJ

Pressure canning also works great for salmon, smelt, any kind of fish also. Haven't tried crap, I mean carp!


----------



## BodyCount

I guess now i'm going commercial, kind of. My buddy wants to can vension but before he drops a hundred on a new pressure canner he wants me to can some for him. I've got 7 quarts in now and enough cubed venison left to fill 5 more, i'll be up late. Doing it with black pepper, beef broth and a cube of beef tallow in each jar. I'll keep a jar for myself and he's thowing in a tube of antelope summersausage. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## BodyCount

My crew went power chow on the canned venison. Devoured it. I am going to kill a bunch of honks before Christmas, I'll do the "Tex Mex" thing then.


----------

